# 6 string arpeggio exercise - crossroads guitar duel



## Satch (Apr 22, 2004)

Crossroads guitar duel.

This is an awesome exercise for picking and fingering. Try it slow with a metronome and get faster as you get comfortable. Give it time.


[code:1:a976743de1]
&#40;Am&#41;
E--------------------------8--12--8---------------------
B----------------------10------------10-----------------
G----------------5--9--------------------9--5-----------
D-------------7--------------------------------7--------
A----------7--------------------------------------7-----
E----5--8--------------------------------------------8--


&#40;E7&#41;
E---------------------------7----------------------
B------------------------9-----9-------------------
G------------------7--9-----------9--7-------------
D------------6--9-----------------------9--6-------
A------5--7-----------------------------------7--5-
E---7----------------------------------------------

&#40;A7&#41;
E---------------------------5----------------------
B---------------------5--8-----8--5----------------
G------------------6-----------------6-------------
D------------5--7-----------------------7--5-------
A---------7-----------------------------------7----
E---5--9-----------------------------------------9-

&#40;Dm&#41;
E--------------------------10--13--10--------------------
B----------------------10--------------10----------------
G---------------7--10---------------------10--7----------
D------------7-----------------------------------7-------
A------5--8----------------------------------------------
E---5----------------------------------------------10--8-

&#40;G# dim7&#41;
E-----------------------------------------------------
B---------------------------9--12--9------------------
G-----------------------10-----------10--7------------
D----------------9--12---------------------9--6-------
A---------8--11----------------------------------8----
E--7--10--------------------------------------------7-

&#40;Am&#41;
E----------------------------5-----8------12--8--16---
B-----------------------5-------5-----10--------------
G-----------------5--------5--------------------------
D-----------7--------7--------------------------------
A-----7--------7--------------------------------------
E--5-----8--------------------------------------------

[/code:1:a976743de1]

I thinks it acurate but let me know if there is a problem.

(i have the rest of it if you want it.. the meedle meedly meedly MEEE!!! part.. )


----------



## Cyrus (Jun 19, 2004)

on that last one, shouldnt it end on an A and not a G#, since its natural minor?


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2004)

Hell if I know, but I've been trying to play "[/code:1:a976743de1]" for months now, and I can't fret it, dammit!


----------



## Satch (Jul 14, 2004)

i checked it out, and it does end on the G#. Guess it just adds tension before the end lick.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2004)

I screw up my tabs all the time by adding in notes that apparently I add to the scale because it sounds right, rather than playing/writing it for what it truly is.


----------



## mesa_boogie_man (Oct 21, 2005)

I know, I know......I'm resurrecting an old post. But I figure it's ok since Im new to this forum and it's a good way to introduce myself. Anyway, here's a link to my cover of the Crossroads Guitar Duel. I hope you enjoy it! 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=404246


----------



## Sentient (Oct 26, 2005)

mesa_boogie_man said:


> I know, I know......I'm resurrecting an old post. But I figure it's ok since Im new to this forum and it's a good way to introduce myself. Anyway, here's a link to my cover of the Crossroads Guitar Duel. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=404246


Dude, that was excellent and damn near perfect.  

I'm currently trying to learn this exact same piece (I've loved that movie forever... Never will forget seeing it in the theater when it first came out, and how my jaw dropped when Jack Butler didn't even blink as he just started repeating what Eugene just played... lol) 

Beautifully played.  I wish I could do it that cleanly & quickly. 

Burke


----------



## Naren (Oct 26, 2005)

mesa_boogie_man said:


> I know, I know......I'm resurrecting an old post. But I figure it's ok since Im new to this forum and it's a good way to introduce myself. Anyway, here's a link to my cover of the Crossroads Guitar Duel. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=404246



That was pretty good. Sounds pretty close to Vai's solo in the movie (As in, played by Eugene in the movie, played by Vai in reality. ).


----------



## Shawn (Oct 26, 2005)

mesa_boogie_man said:


> I know, I know......I'm resurrecting an old post. But I figure it's ok since Im new to this forum and it's a good way to introduce myself. Anyway, here's a link to my cover of the Crossroads Guitar Duel. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=404246


Nice playing man! You nailed it. Very cool.


----------



## mesa_boogie_man (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! I can tell you there was definitely a lot of  going on trying to get those arpeggios down and recorded to where they sounded halfway decent.


----------

